# Three Days of The Condor Doxa



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Hodinkee did an article last week on the Three Days of Condor movie and the SUB300 Redford wore. I realized that I had never seen the movie, which they describe as "a wonderfully entertaining example of a 70's thriller. We watched it last night. I thought the movie was only average and certainly not anywhere close to a top 70's era thriller.

The SUB300 is prominently shown in many scenes.


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Only saw this movie a few years ago. Loved it!!


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

It's one of those movies that promises much but falls a bit short in the end. Shame they had to trim it from six to three days too! 

I love Bund straps and have a black Lunar Pilot on one. But whilst it may look great the idea of a dive watch on a leather strap just seems so wrong. I know I never dive (I don't even wear my dive watches in the shower) but I still like the gear setup for the purpose they were intended. 

The Bund I have is a black Pebro for 20mm lugs so I might try fitting it to the Doxa one day for fun.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

It's an OK movie. Not great, not bad. Probably largely remembered by the WIS for the sharkhunter.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Is Redford a watch guy? I also remember some interst in WIS circles re: him wearing an SKX in ALL IS LOST, which was also just okay. As a sailor, I wanted to love the film but there's so much wrong with it from a technical perspective - meaning looking at it from the POV of a bluewater sailor - that I found myself constantly distracted.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice! I will try to catch this movie someday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

This comes up from time to time. There's threads on this movie and Redford's Doxa way, way down in the bowels of the Doxa forum. Back then, the interest was in the Bund-style leather strap he wore. Interesting how times have changed and no mention of that 70s' style band so common then. Of course, it's understandable...got too hot. I had my Doxa on one back then too. Didn't dive with that strap, but it was a cool style out of the water.









"Three Days of the Condor" and Doxa lust


Over the weekend, my wife and I watched Three Days of the Condor ... she had never seen it and it had been years since I last watched it. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Robert Redford was wearing a Doxa SUB300 Sharkhunter on a bund band (on his right wrist, no less). The watch was...




www.watchuseek.com













divers strap for 750 will get, but what is a


"robert redford" strap...???... still new to doxa... i recently seen " three days of the condor" and even with frame / frame stoppage cant make the strap out... the diver strap looks good...i might order both the black / orange....guess i could go half and half... and its priced about...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Well I was inspired to play around tonight...
























Not quite but...fun all the same.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Feel like this is right up my alley.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, a Doxa branded Bund strap - that is pretty cool!

The movie caught my attention due to the Hodinkee thread about the movie and watch. Apparently Brad Pitt modeled his character in Once Upon A Time In Hollywood after Redfords 70's era look.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

I have just ordered a similar strap to the Doxa one from Amazon. Should be here next week. I do like a Bund strap. So comfy. The Doxa BOR bracelet for me, like many have found, either works too tight or too loose. Just one or two holes of micro adjust on the clasp would have been great. 99% of us really dont need the ratchet extension.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

It has arrived! Nice and thick and funnily enough called...'Condor' on the underside. I've given it a couple of beeswax treatments. I like it. I also did the 300T end link mod too to make the factory strap sit better on my slimmer wrist. Works nicely.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Very cool - did that strap come from the Doxa website??


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

riff raff said:


> Very cool - did that strap come from the Doxa website??


Nope, Amazon UK.









Heavy Brown Leather Military Chunky Cuff Watch Strap 20mm : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Heavy Brown Leather Military Chunky Cuff Watch Strap 20mm : Amazon.co.uk: Watches



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

daglesj said:


> It has arrived! Nice and thick and funnily enough called...'Condor' on the underside. I've given it a couple of beeswax treatments. I like it. I also did the 300T end link mod too to make the factory strap sit better on my slimmer wrist. Works nicely.
> 
> View attachment 15863292
> View attachment 15863293


Really does look great. I also like a bund strap and, if ever pull the trigger on a Doxa, will sometimes use the strap below.


----------



## HABUMIKE (Nov 14, 2020)

WatchThinker said:


> Only saw this movie a few years ago. Loved it!!


In my opinion, the best thing in this movie was Max Von Sydow's portrayal of the assassin.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

HABUMIKE said:


> In my opinion, the best thing in this movie was Max Von Sydow's portrayal of the assassin.


that was a satisfying ending.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

I keep forgetting to put this movie on my watchlist.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

accidental zombie bump...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 16216491


That looks great! What strap is that?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

RSM13 said:


> That looks great! What strap is that?


This - but in 20mm instead of 22mm: Watch Strap Leather 22mm Black. Wristwatch Strap. Leather | Etsy


----------



## Ronbo710 (Aug 7, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Is Redford a watch guy? I also remember some interst in WIS circles re: him wearing an SKX in ALL IS LOST, which was also just okay. As a sailor, I wanted to love the film but there's so much wrong with it from a technical perspective - meaning looking at it from the POV of a bluewater sailor - that I found myself constantly distracted.


Yep. In All the President's Men he wears a Sub 1680


----------



## Ronbo710 (Aug 7, 2020)

I often wonder if some Doxa retailers of that era used to offer different straps like this as an option. I know after seeing Redford in other period films (like The Hot Rock) that he liked the mod wide leather bands of that time. I wish I knew if this was custom made. It does actually fit the case edge very well.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Ronbo710 said:


> I often wonder if some Doxa retailers of that era used to offer different straps like this as an option. I know after seeing Redford in other period films (like The Hot Rock) that he liked the mod wide leather bands of that time. I wish I knew if this was custom made. It does actually fit the case edge very well.


I would say at that time you would have had far more 'bund' choices to pick from. Wide bund styles are seen as very retro now. I like them a lot, especially for pilot/flight watches.


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

I seem to remember that Doxa did have a leather bund strap in their line back in those days, marked Doxa and all


----------



## Orive 8 (Feb 1, 2008)

HABUMIKE said:


> In my opinion, the best thing in this movie was Max Von Sydow's portrayal of the assassin.


Agree with you 100%. I'm not a Redford fan at all, but I really like this movie... even have it on DVD  .

I've also watched the TV series "Condor" - a modernized version made a couple of years ago, it wasn't bad at all. I know that they made a second season, but haven't watched that one yet.


----------



## Ronbo710 (Aug 7, 2020)

I have studied the look of this strap and find it interesting there is a rivet just below the oversized strap button. Also upon close inspection you can see part of the spring bar is exposed. Possibly indicating an 18mm attachment strap to the watch head.. Which would suggest a generic rather than a dedicated Doxa strap. At least to me. Here is a close up.


----------



## c.fago (May 15, 2012)

Ronbo710 said:


> I have studied the look of this strap and find it interesting there is a rivet just below the oversized strap button. Also upon close inspection you can see part of the spring bar is exposed. Possibly indicating an 18mm attachment strap to the watch head.. Which would suggest a generic rather than a dedicated Doxa strap.


What you can see in that frame is not a rivet, but first of a series of three round holes with decreasing diameter on each side of the strap starting immediately after the large steel button/rivet, in the manner of rally-type straps.

































In any case, you have a good eye, despite the long time spent studying this strap I always ended up missing the visible part of the spring bar. I agree with you about the conclusions of this observation.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Sampo2 said:


> I seem to remember that Doxa did have a leather bund strap in their line back in those days, marked Doxa and all


Yes. I've seen them occasionally turn up on Ebay.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> That looks fantasti.
> View attachment 16216491


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 16216491


Loevhagen, that looks fantastic.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Just ordered one of these:








Men's Military Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Cuff Pad 18 20 22 24 Crimea MM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Men's Military Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Cuff Pad 18 20 22 24 Crimea MM at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------

